# A rather general question about 'curing' live rock



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

I am currently the holder of three freshwater tanks, but have restarted the hobby to refresh my knowledge and begin to get into the marine foray seriously. In a few months I'll be setting up a moderate sized salt reef aquarium (probably 55g) and am beginning to read my books, scour the internet, and talk to other fish keepers about salt water tank management. I get most of the basics, but I'm asking a few questions.

When it comes to curing live rock, I will probably be doing so in large rubbermaid containers. Now I know that once cured, it's fairly easy to let the rock sit in the aquarium and leech coralline algae and organisms onto 'dry' rock that can be placed in proximity to live rock. Effectively, in time (weeks or months) making dry rock - into live rock.

My question is, during the initial curing process, could I do this as well? I'm sure that some of the non-beneficial organisms and things I'm trying to 'rid' myself of would find homes in dry rock, but if I thoroughly clean the live rock before curing it shouldn't be too much of an issue, right? I'm thinking that if I grab 40 lbs of live rock, and cure it alongside another 40 pounds of dry rock, I'll get a head start on the conversion from dry to live process? Rather than curing live rock first, then mixing it with dry rock once it's in the aquarium. I can see the 'pros' to this, but can somebody who perhaps is more conditioned list any possible 'cons'? I can afford 80 lbs of live rock if that's what it comes to - but to be honest, I'm going to go through an extensive curing and initial process with my first salt aquarium. I'm very patient and diligent and will definitely let nature run it's course before jumping into my reef setup and purchasing corals.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, you can cure the Live Rock with the Dry Rock, no worries. The hitchhickers will find homes there as well. Believe me, the critters won't all get scrubbed off when you do it. You will be suprised at the life that rock still has.


----------



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been sort of putting together a list of everything I'm going to have to buy ahead of time. Equipment, supplies, conditioners and supplements, etc so that I will know where and how to have everything before I physically start.

My biggest, biggest downfall is there are NO true local fish stores in my area. Petsmart is my only option for freshwater fish. The internet is going to have to be my friend. The closest LFS is in Greenwich Connecticut (I am in Monroe Connecticut) so that's at least an hour's trip with traffic. So for live rock, I'm thinking I'm going to be buying online. Possibly Liveaquaria.com. I'm skeptical, but I've heard good reviews from some of the seasoned marine guys on this forum so I have some glimmer of hope.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I like that you are planning ahead. You should check our MarcoRocks Aquarium Products, I have used them a number of times for dry rock.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Pasfur said:


> I like that you are planning ahead. You should check our MarcoRocks Aquarium Products, I have used them a number of times for dry rock.


 :thumbsup:
Live Aquaria is also a good one for Live Rock.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

marco rocks is great stuff. i also suggest thinking about a 40 breeder OR a 75 gallon over a 55 gallon tank. the 55s are narrow and the 40s and 75s are wider. the wider tanks makes placing rocks easier instead of being forced to create a wall along the 55.

if you already have the 55, use it as a DIY sump.


----------



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

The only thing I'm worried about is the DIY plumbing end. It's something that I grasp how to do, and can figure it out pretty easily once I'm in the hands on phase and actually doing it. But, having never done it before , I'll be homest, it feels like a daunting task.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

gmate said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is the DIY plumbing end. It's something that I grasp how to do, and can figure it out pretty easily once I'm in the hands on phase and actually doing it. But, having never done it before , I'll be homest, it feels like a daunting task.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Don't run a sump unitl your comfortable with it then.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

gmate said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is the DIY plumbing end. It's something that I grasp how to do, and can figure it out pretty easily once I'm in the hands on phase and actually doing it. But, having never done it before , I'll be homest, it feels like a daunting task.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is a very good article in our reference library on sumps that should be of help:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/water-quality-reference/understanding-sumps-15930/

If you have more questions, don't hesitate to ask. Many of us here use sumps and can help. It isn't that difficult once you get into it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Pasfur said:


> There is a very good article in our reference library on sumps that should be of help:
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/water-quality-reference/understanding-sumps-15930/
> 
> If you have more questions, don't hesitate to ask. Many of us here use sumps and can help. It isn't that difficult once you get into it.


Er, or until it fails. A Reef Ready (RR Tank) is the only tank I would advise anyone new to go ahead and use a sump. As the tank is drilled and an overflow using that system is very, very rare. Using the overflow box system on the other hand, welp, thats a different story. Difficult to run, absolutely not, I agree. To many ifs and what happens, if you ask me. I don't want 240g of water all over my living room, if or when that went down, thats is why I don't run one.
http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Reefing Madness said:


> Er, or until it fails. A Reef Ready (RR Tank) is the only tank I would advise anyone new to go ahead and use a sump. As the tank is drilled and an overflow using that system is very, very rare. Using the overflow box system on the other hand, welp, thats a different story. Difficult to run, absolutely not, I agree. To many ifs and what happens, if you ask me. I don't want 240g of water all over my living room, if or when that went down, thats is why I don't run one.
> Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


I hear you Reef, but i think the actual risk of overflow is almost nill. You would be far more likely to drop a live rock and break your glass, causing a spill, than to have a reliable overflow system spill.

The CPR product line, for example, is extremely reliable. CPR Overflow Boxes


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Pasfur said:


> I hear you Reef, but i think the actual risk of overflow is almost nill. You would be far more likely to drop a live rock and break your glass, causing a spill, than to have a reliable overflow system spill.
> 
> The CPR product line, for example, is extremely reliable. CPR Overflow Boxes


 I did have one of those, or I should sy still do. Brand new sitll in box sitting in my garage, with the aqualifter pump. But, just can't bring myself to do it. I know of all the benefits, and they are huge. But......


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i personally like glass-holes overflows and will use them on all my tanks simply because their overflow box is 1/4- 1/2 smaller then that of reef-ready overflows and does the same job. they do however require you to drill your own tank.

hang on overflows can work, and i have used them before. i first had tubing running back down to my sump to restart my overflow when the power failed. this worked well until that one day i didnt check and it clogged.
i then went out and got an aqualifter pump to restart my siphon, until my aqualifter pump failed and i had caused a small flood. the right hang on overflow setup can work AS LONG AS THEY ARE KEPT CLEAN and closely observed daily to avoid any clogs or future problems. i have yet to find a hang on overflow that is 100% flood safe.

anyways a properly drilled tank > properly hang on overflowed tank anyday IMO as they are the safest route.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> i personally like glass-holes overflows and will use them on all my tanks simply because their overflow box is 1/4- 1/2 smaller then that of reef-ready overflows and does the same job. they do however require you to drill your own tank.
> 
> hang on overflows can work, and i have used them before. i first had tubing running back down to my sump to restart my overflow when the power failed. this worked well until that one day i didnt check and it clogged.
> i then went out and got an aqualifter pump to restart my siphon, until my aqualifter pump failed and i had caused a small flood. the right hang on overflow setup can work AS LONG AS THEY ARE KEPT CLEAN and closely observed daily to avoid any clogs or future problems. i have yet to find a hang on overflow that is 100% flood safe.
> ...


 Yup, pretty much all true. Thats why unless its a Reef Ready Tank, I wouldn't use a sump.
:thumbsup:


----------

